# CIFS and mount error(11): Resource temporarily unavailable

## eponymous

Hi,

Every time I try to mount a Windows 2003 Share onto my Gentoo box I get the following:

```
mount error(11): Resource temporarily unavailable
```

I can do:

```
mount -t cifs //server.name/rootdir /mnt/smb_root -o username=xxxx
```

but I can't do:

```
mount -t cifs //server.name/rootdir/some/sub/directory  /mnt/test -o username=xxxx

mount error(11): Resource temporarily unavailable
```

I've scoured Google and can't find a solution...

Any ideas?

Thanks.

----------

## MotivatedTea

As far as I know, that's normal behaviour for Windows mounts. I've only ever been able to mount a top-level share. It's the same under Windows: you can map a drive letter to a top-level share from another machine, but you can't map a drive letter to a sub-directory of a share. It might be a limitation of the Windows filesharing protocol.

----------

## eponymous

The problem is, even mounting the top level share, I can't then naviagte down to the sub-directory.

If I try to cd into one of those dirs, it brings up the same error: "Resource unavailable"

----------

## eponymous

** UPDATE **

After disabling a few options in the Kernel I no longer get this message but I have a new problem.

I can mount the root directory just fine but then when I try to CD into a lower down directory the listing is blank as if there are no files in there.

If I try as a non-root user I just get "Permission Denied".

Any ideas?

----------

## eponymous

*** UPDATE UPDATE *** (lol)

It seems I'm trying to mount a share that uses DFS.

Has anyone got any experience with this?

----------

